# Jörg Demus - Schumann



## MagneticGhost

The complete Schumann piano music for about a tenner played by Jörg Demus.
Question: Is he any good?
Anyone heard him. Any thoughts. Seems too much of a bargain!?


----------



## KenOC

Jorg Demus is (or was) highly respected. This set was reviewed very favorably on another forum. I haven't heard it.

There's a lot of "catalog dumping" going on, which is not necessarily a reflection of the performer's worth or the recording's quality.

BTW you can still buy this set for $190. :lol:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pian...394565624&sr=1-2&keywords=schumann+jorg+demus


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thanks Ken! That link makes me think it's even more of a bargain. :lol:
Some are selling at £8
Gonna go for it :tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen

I owned most of the Demus Schumann recordings on LP back in the 1970s from Musical Heritage Society. I remember his set of Schumann Piano Works for (and about) Children, including the "Kinderszenen" got "Best of the Month" in STEREO REVIEW (for whatever that's worth).

For most of my favorite Schumann piano works, I had other recordings that were my favorites, but Demus was solid - nothing bizarre or ill-advised, as I recall.


----------



## Ukko

Vesteralen said:


> I owned most of the Demus Schumann recordings on LP back in the 1970s from Musical Heritage Society. I remember his set of Schumann Piano Works for (and about) Children, including the "Kinderszenen" got "Best of the Month" in STEREO REVIEW (for whatever that's worth).
> 
> For most of my favorite Schumann piano works, I had other recordings that were my favorites, but Demus was solid - nothing bizarre or ill-advised, as I recall.


That's my experience (except that I transferred the LPs to CD in 200x), and my take. Demus' Schumann is solidly OK. There is also a + involved: a consistency of thinking about the music that makes _Demus' _'takes', well, additionally interesting.


----------



## Mandryka

MagneticGhost said:


> The complete Schumann piano music for about a tenner played by Jörg Demus.
> Question: Is he any good?


Not good enough



MagneticGhost said:


> Anyone heard him. Any thoughts. Seems too much of a bargain!?


I would only get it if you really want a complete set and you already have Le Sage's. Mediocre sound. Uninspiring and uninspired performances.


----------



## Bulldog

Demus is an excellent Schumann pianist, never less than engaging and thoughtful. However, he rarely scales the heights and the recorded sound is a little problematic.


----------



## DavidA

I have these discs. Good if you want the lot in good but not outstanding performances. Sort you'd be glad to hear in the local concert hall but not one of the greats - eg Richter, Argerich, Horowitz.
Certainly worth the money for the lesser known works.


----------



## joen_cph

I like the early Demus too, but most likely this is Demus´ later Schumann issue on an Italian label, digitally recorded.

Had one of the CDs, the Concerto for solo Piano, but wasn´t impressed. You´ll get a lot of lesser recorded works in that box, though.


----------



## KenOC

I believe (not totally sure) that this is the Demus set issued by the Musical Heritage Society in the early 1970s. At least one set of CDs made from that set is said to be digitally remastered and in much improved sound. There are a lot of reviews of the set on Amazon (in its various incarnations) that may add wisdom.


----------



## Ukko

joen_cph said:


> I like the early Demus too, but most likely this is Demus´ later Schumann issue on an Italian label, digitally recorded.
> 
> Had one of the CDs, the Concerto for solo Piano, but wasn´t impressed. You´ll get a lot of lesser recorded works in that box, though.


If this is the set from Membran (13 CDs), the recordings are from 1972-1976. At amazon.com:
(appears to be a reissue of the Nuova Era set)

http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Complete-Piano-Jorg-Demus/dp/B000W99IPM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=06YH6004B7MJM4E3J05R


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, it isn´t a new recording, but digitally remastered MHS, I was mistaken.

Reviews here confirm it
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pian...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> I like the early Demus too, but most likely this is Demus´ later Schumann issue on an Italian label, digitally recorded.
> 
> Had one of the CDs, the Concerto for solo Piano, but wasn´t impressed. You´ll get a lot of lesser recorded works in that box, though.


So what exactly is "early Demus" I've enjoyed Demus quite a bit in chamber music (with Collegium Aureum) , and as accompanist, but rarely in any solo music. There's this recording of op 111 on a Graf which is special to me for the sound of the piano -- as an excercise in getting colours out of old pianos. I certainly wouldn't mind hearing more of this recording but as far as I can see it has disappeared without trace:


----------



## joen_cph

On top of my head, Demus´ early MHS Debussy is great, and shows fine flexibility and nuances in the playing - also compared to others (Rev, Tsong, Copeland, Zimerman, Ericourt, Fergus-Thompson, Lee, the somewhat rushed/outward Argerich, the discreet Michelangeli, Gieseking, etc.).


----------



## Ukko

The MHS Schumann is really something of a anomaly for Demus, being played on a modern piano (at MHS' request) well after he began his exploration of fortepianos. Those sufficiently interested in this pursuit may be able to find a copy of the BASF/Harmonia Mundi 2 LP set "Instrumente der Meister. In these recordings Demus plays music by Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann and Chopin on 'historical' fortepianos by Anton Walter (1785), William Stodart (1808), N. Streicher (nee Stein) (1825), Conrad Graf (1823/1825/1830), Rausch (1835), J.B. Streicher (1841), J.M. Aschweighofer (1845).

If the above recordings were commercially transferred to a digital format, it would be welcome news to me.


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> On top of my head, Demus´ early MHS Debussy is great, and shows fine flexibility and nuances in the playing - also compared to others (Rev, Tsong, Copeland, Zimerman, Ericourt, Fergus-Thompson, Lee, the somewhat rushed/outward Argerich, the discreet Michelangeli, Gieseking, etc.).


Here maybe - with mono recordings of Images, Children's Corner and Suite Bergamasque









It sounds pretty good on spotify, though I'm hardly a Debussy connoisseur.


----------



## Klavierspieler

My general impression of his Schumann is that he plays well, but a bit on the boring side. I prefer Richter or Kempff when I can get them.


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. Richter was incredible in Schumann's solo piano music.


----------

